

Keep your GitHub code commit streak going using this open source app - scottmotte
https://github.com/scottmotte/github-streaker

======
scottmotte
I made this over the past hour and figured I'd submit it. My goal is to do at
least one 30 day GitHub commit streak this year. I built this little app to
remind me by email (towards the end of the day) when I don't already have
commits for the day.

